# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #6



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Issue #6
NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advise. Specific medical advise should be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information or entertainment purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information, rather than scientific.



Letter from the Tazmanian Devil
Hello again. Hope all is well with you and your family. Well we are out of the winter season, (Thank God) and soon it will be spring/summer. I want to take the time to offer an apology to Hydroxyl. He is the author of "The Skinny on Insulin" that was on the January issue of the Vae Victus. When I received his article, It was scrambled due to a computer error. So I had to extract it. Some of the info was missing so I improvised for him. I used some of my opinions which did not coenside with Hydroxyls. I should have called or wrote him for it. But being pressed for time, I didnt. So, Hydroxyl, Im very sorry. I am looking forward to future articles from you. I have learned a great deal from you and your articles. Thank you for your time, patience and understanding.

On a negative note. I received an email from a "former" member of the Underground. He is a former member due to the crap he received when he asked a simple question in a thread that was started. Come on people what the fuck! This is NOT the Anabolex board. When it comes to using Anabolic steroids correctly, no question is too dumb. The dumbest questions are the ones that dont get asked. Lets treat the newbies with a little respect. Is that too much to ask?


As I am typing this article, the trip to the Arnold Classic happens in one week. Me and a buddy will embark on our trip on Thursday, March 5th. Both of us have the VIP plan, so we will be checking out all the contests, the seminar, the Expo and lastly, meet the big man himself. In a future issue, I will have an article on the whole experience and will be glad to share it with you.


Last, I have been in contact with the Hulkster. We are talking about combining forces to give you the latest updates on all the good and bad sources. Plus I am trying to talk him into lending his vast expertise to our board and to help out our members.

So keep growing, and good fortunes to you and your loved ones. Tazzy out!
Authors: Tazzy, Hydroxyl, Crusher, DragonTree, One Mo Rep, CE


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section I --"Gettin da Gear"*

Part 1

New Legit Sources



Have a foreign source that has unbelieveable prices on orals, and some injectables. He has perfected his methods in getting shipments through customs. I have received from this source as well as other members of the Underground. His prices are extremely affordable for the quantity. (1000 tabs of Thai Dbol for under $300.!) Email around for details.



An extremely reliable source that surfaced a couple of months ago is out of business due to job, family responsibilities, etc. He will however make future trips "across the border" in the future. But for now, he has closed shop. He is planning some future endeavors. He was known as my Mexican source.



Part 2



Hints for Receiving the Package



(Repeat from Last Month-Important information)



NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you weren't expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.



This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesn't seem right to you, don't pick up the package.



When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:



RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.



Author's note: Some of the above hints and tricks are based on the EliteFitness "Secrets of Mail Order steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advise. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section II -- "JUICE NEWS"*

Part 1
THE SKINNY ON INSULIN: PART III
*WARNING*: Insulin is not a drug to be taken lightly. It's use can harm or even kill an ignorant user. If you plan on using, educate yourself and at least read the last part of this article.
INSULIN AND ANDROSTENDIONE

This combo has potential due to the interesting ability of insulin to increase levels of 17B hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase(17B), which is the enzyme that converts andro. into testosterone. If the increase is anything near the 17B levels that women have, this could become the stack for "natural" Ïbodybuilders. Another possible benefit of this stack is the idea that insulin probably exhibits mild anti-aromatase properties. If this occurs to any significant level it could be great in increasing the 17B levels even more! Although I hate to rain on this theory parade, I have to say that I can't notice ANY anti-aromatase activity from insulin(see first update section). Other possible benefits of this stack are shown in the first part of this series under:

"INSULIN AND ANABOLIC steroids". Of course any potential similarities with AS would be drastically minimized with andro. It should be noted that the term "natural" is used quite loosely.

INSULIN AND CAPTOPRIL

Captopril is an angiotensin converting enzyme(ACE)inhibitor. Its' medical function is to reduce blood pressure. The reason it is included here is because it can have great effects with insulin and AS. I wouldn't reccomend captopril to anyone unless you are hypertensive or are using AS, because it can drop blood pressure to a sub-normal level. A reason captopril is so great is because it increases endogenous growth hormone levels, which you know can be amazing, assuming you've read last month's article. Another benefit to captopril is its' decrease in protein urea(protein loss in urine). No other drug I'm aware of, including AS, GH, or insulin, does this. This means that there will be more protein for those other anabolic drugs to assimilate! Another great use of captopril is the fat loss effect it has. For me it removes the necessity of HCA while using insulin (with AS). Although I still use one 250mgs of HCA/day just for good measure, I could probably get away witho!ut it despite the extreme carb intake after a workout. On a more esoteric note, long term captopril use actually prevents the formation of new Alpha2 adregenic receptors, which would further potentiate fat loss. Also, water retention is minimized through captopril use, which ties into the blood pressure effects. A potential risk while using captopril with insulin is that both drugs do a good job of making one tired/sleepy. Add in a late night, high intensity workout and you'rer ready for bedtime. One can NOT fall asleep while using insulin or you would experience all of the dangerous side effects associated with its' use. A final warning about captopril is that it increases the retention of potassium which makes hyperkalemia (too much potassium)a possibility. Unexcessive intake of this electrolyte should allow for avoidance of any problems in most people. This stack really doesn't have any problems associated with it, as long as common sense is used. It is merely a matter !of responsibility to point out every potential problem, sim!ply so it can be avoided. It should be noted that beta agonists and even working out increase proteinurea.



INSULIN AND ANABOLIC steroids UPDATE
I hyped up insulin and AS in the first article in this series and I don't take any of it back. Simply put: this combo rocks! Using these compounds I put on 10lbs in 4days! It wasn't fat or subcutaneous water so it had to be muscle! Okay, it was just intracellular water, but the results are still dramatic to say the least. Three 14IU shots a day keeps my body in a ridiculously powerful state of anabolism. I recommend that 100grams of easily digestible protein be consumed during the 4 hour duration of the drug (while juicing). At this time it can be assumed that every gram will be assimilated. My HCA use is down to every third shot of insulin, and that may be slightly unnecessary. Please note that I am also using captopril which exhibits fat loss characteristics. I have no other big tips to offer, except (I'd) use insulin as much as possible while on a heavy cycle. Since I'm getting gyno while using anti-estrogens, I have to say that the anti-aromatase ability of insuli!n is next to non-existent. I'd like to note that another AS/insulin user was also using GH and still gaining fat, although I don't know what his eating was like.

INSULIN AND BETA-AGONIST UPDATE
I now realize that the use of beta-andregenic agonists is useless while on insulin. They decrease insulin sensitivity and increase cortisol levels. Their fat loss abilities are overshadowed by the negative effects on insulin and anabolism. HCA should prevent any responsible use fat gain, making use of these compounds all the more futile. The only time I'd recommend clen and insulin is when coming off a cycle(I obviously don't buy the "clen is not anabolic" theory).

QUICK INSULIN USE TIP
Although nocturnal feedings are effective in keeping positive nitrogen balance, and decreasing the diurnal (daily) morning cortisol rush, they should not be used while using insulin during the day. These nocturnal feedings may prevent insulin sensitivity from improving as much as normal, which would lead to less anabolism and greater fat gain. The use of AS or doing insulin shots only after workouts negate this suggestion.

STATEMENT ABOUT PERMANENT INSULIN DEPENDANCE
This potential side effect has been WAY too hyped by the anti-insulin propogandists. The idea of your own pancreas shutting down insulin production due to exogenous use is silly, and requires massive irresponsible use over extended time periods. Using myself as an example, I've been using insulin for 7 months straight. "WHAT?! Why did my pancreas not explode long ago?" You ask. For a simple reason: responsible use. I think that peoples fear of becoming dependant on insulin stems from minor knowledge about the testosterone feedback loop and AS cycles. Another part of this moronic recipe is peoples'ignorance about their own body and that brilliant bullshit anti-insulin propaganda. Quick lesson. Your body(beta cells of the pancreas)produces insulin in response to increased serum glucose levels, specific amino acids etc. As long as you don't shut this mechanism down from exogenous insulin use for long periods of time there should be no pr!oblems(unless you're fucked to begin with). This means that you'd have to use insulin for 12 hours a day(3 perfectly spaced out shots)for over three months while insuring that you are not stimulating endogenous insulin production. Only a moron could do this which makes me wonder why it doesn't happen all the time). Another problem could arise if one uses an insulin shot every day at the same time for months on end. For example if one did a shot upon arising for many months, prior to eating. After a while the body would become conditioned(due to external/internal cues) to not produce insulin at that time. [note:I used morning insulin shots for 4 months without adverse effects] This situation could be easily remedied by tapering down the dosage of insulin over a period of weeks (although I hesitate to make the connection with AS). The bottom line is that using insulin before/after workouts for any length of time will not shut down the beta cells for long enough to cause this !problem. Remember that the beta cells are normally shut do!wn for at least 8 hours a day, while sleeping, and this happens for 80 years without adverse effect.


INSULIN USE: IS IT WORTH IT?
Although I despise the anti-insulin propaganda, which I have contributed to in the past, it does have some merit. Personally I wouldn't care about people dying from insulin use, if only it didn't expose this drug in a negative light. I simply see insulin screwups as somebody sticking shit into their bodies that they know nothing about(meaning: it is on 8 thier 8 head).But in my position I have to wonder why the person tried the stuff in the first place. Lately I've been quite curious about peoples'insulin use because, to be honest, the shit just isn't that great! Don't get me wrong I'd never recommend another AS cycle without it, and you'd have to be a moron to spend $8000. on GH without learning the finer points of insulin use...but there's no reason for people to be using this stuff on a "try it and see" basis. Personally I wouldn't let some guy in an article stop me from trying this normally safe (with responsible use) drug, and I would never try to dis!suade anyone who "has to know" that it is like. But seriously, there's no other reason, for anyone not trying to maximize muscle mass, to use this drug. I don't like it but it's the truth, so I have to report it. For me(the genetic loser of the century), insulin doesn't do much without AS. I will always use it as a training aid, but that's only because I've already gone through the bullshit of planning out my body's reaction to the stuff. I also like the fact that I've come to know my body better than I could have without insulin, but that's only because I've had (too) many sugar crashes to help me feel my serum glucose status. To end this depressing section I have to restate that this is not intended as some "life-saving", anti-insulin propaganda. I'm just stating that insulin doesn't do that much (notable exceptions already mentioned) and certainly doesn't deserve all the hype (good or bad). [I think I'm going to cry now.]


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Part 2 -The Ultimate Stack!
I read about this stack in the "Underground steroid Handbook II" by Duchaine. After I read it, I thought about it long and hard. I decided that it was worth the gamble and I went ahead with it. I call this stack the ultimate in gaining size and strength. I agree with Duchaine fully on this one. If used properly, the results are unbelieveable! Before I tell you what it is, let me tell you that you have to be in a good frame of mind. Your life and other personal affairs have to be in order before you subject your ass and your loved ones well beings to this. This stack is expensive. Be prepared to shell out $850. to $1025. for just the androgens and the accessory drugs! This stack makes you unbelievably strong, but at the same time, it takes quite a toll on your body and mind. The food you must consume will have to be in the enormous amounts, and will too be expensive. Your time in the gym has to be !intense and you will have to set it in your mind to lift heavy and intensly. No fucking around! You will have to get plenty of sleep to recover your body and mind. Keep the accessory drugs handy while on this stack.


I recommend anyone who uses this to have some experience with steroid use, and have plenty of time in the gym. THIS IS NOT FOR NOVICES!!!! Please heed my warnings.

This is an eight week stack.

The steroids you will need:
133ea Oxymetholone tabs (Anadrol)

5750mg Sustanon 250 (23 amps or redijects)

1368mg--18 amps Trenbolone (Parabolan) or 1680mg--84 pellets of Finiplix



The accessory drugs you will need:
Lasix (to help with edema and high blood pressure) 30 tabs

HCG (to help with testosterone production) At least 30000IU

Nolvadex (to help fight gyno) At least 20-30 20mg tabs

Clomid (to stimulate testosterone production)

Accutane (*Optional--this will combat acne)

Catepres (*Optional--to help with high blood pressure)

DMSO Gel (to transfer Finiplix if chosen)



Supplementation that I recommend while taking this stack:



Garlic capsules (helps with bad cholesterol)

Chrysin ( to help prevent aromatization)

Cranberry (to help protect kidneys)

milk thistle Seed Extract (to help protect your liver)

Water!!!! (at least a gallon a day to flush kidneys)

Hi quality proteins from whey sources, MRP's, chicken, tuna, beef

St. Johns Wort (to help your moods)

Dandelion (to help get rid of excess water, thus helping blood pressure)

creatine

Tribulus (helps stimulate your own testosterone production)



Eating Tips:

Consume at least a gram and a half of protein per pound of body weight. MRPs, Chicken, Tuna, post-workout drinks, etc.

Calories should be around the 4000 to 5000 range. I found this to be easy if I used Weight Gain formulas. I recommend Weiders "Mega Mass 4000" One shake gives you 2000 calories, and around 90 grams of protein.

Try to eat 6 times a day. Space your meals out evenly. The shakes come in handy. I mixed them the night before and used a cooler to keep them cold.

The eating is important. So if you choose to eat MRP's, make sure they are good tasting. Myoplex, Met-Rx and the new Labrada shakes are extremely tasty.

This is a monumental stack, so pay attention. Try to stay with the plan. If you choose to use Finaplix instead of Parabolan, then go with the 2 crushed pellets/DMSO transfer method Mon-Wed-Fri or every other day.


Week Oxymetholone Sustanon Para/Fina
1 100mg/day (2 tabs) 500mg (2cc) 152mg(3cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO
2 150mg/day (3 tabs) 750mg (3cc) 152mg(3cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO
3 150mg/day (3 tabs) 1000mg (4cc) 228mg(4.5cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO
4 150mg/day (3 tabs) 1000mg (4cc) 228mg(4.5cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO
On the fourth week is when I recommend 15000 IU of HCG. Take 5000 IU at a time, every 5 days; 3 injections total.
5 150mg/day (3 tabs) 1000mg (4cc) 228mg(4.5cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO
6 100mg/day (2 tabs) 750mg (3cc) 152mg(3cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO
7 100mg/day (2 tabs) 500mg (2cc) 152mg(3cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO
8 50mg/day (1 tab) 250mg (1cc) 76mg(1.5cc) or
6 pellets(120mg)/DMSO


Now is when you start the 2nd half of the HCG treatment. Again, take 5000IU every 5 days; 3 injections total. You can also start your Clomid. Take at least 100mg a day for an effective dose. During the cycle, I took at least 2ea 40mg Lasix tabs a week. This kept the water retention down. Also take the Chrysin now to help stop aromatase actions. Some of you will use Proviron. Go for it. I am not too convinced of Provirons effectiveness. Remember, your Clomid has anti-estrogen properties, so it to prevent gyno. The use of Clomid and Nolvadex may be redundant for some of you. I personally used the Nolvadex when I started the first shots of HCG. (after the 4th week) I thought with all those androgens and my own test production rising, my chances of getting gyno were high. After this kind of cycle, you have to get your own test production going quickly to keep your gains. So, the use of Tribulus is handy at the end of this cycle for raising your own testosterone !production.

While on this stack I became a firm believer in the use of St. Johns Wort. I used "Neuro-Gain" from EAS everyday, and it seemed to keep my moods elevated and give me a sense of well being. I found it easier to keep my aggression in check. I especially believe that an anti-depressant is highly needed after this type of cycle. Dont question me on this one people, just trust me.

After reading and seeing how much gear is being injected and swallowed, some of you are thinking "My God!" Yeah, I said that at first, but the strength gains and the mass gains are fucking unbelievable. To give you an example, I started at this stack benching 235 max. When I finished the cycle, I was benching 325. In 8 weeks! My weight was 193 at week 1. By week 5, I weighed in at 220. At the end of the cycle, my weight went to 233! Please note, that taking this stack, people will know that you are on the juice. You can lie, or just don't give a shit. I prefer the latter. If you decide to invest in this cycle, please email me. I will help you in any way I can. Just think long and hard about it.

Tazzy







Part 3 - ANDRIOL & THE BODY BUILDER
There are two issues in relation to Andriol. First, there exists a mythology that Andriol is totally useless. Second, many who purchase Andriol have been grossly misled. This article debunks the myth and offers some solace to the misled. Many condemn Andriol through lack of knowledge without considering that, since WAR and others, including the medical community in most countries, regard Andriol as effective, then perhaps it has its uses. This misguided condemnation leads those who should be considering Andriol to ignore it. On the other hand, the over-enthusiastic words of some writers in respect of Andriol have misled many novice Body Builders (BB) to purchase Andriol when in fact it is unlikely to be the most appropriate Anabolic steroid (AS) for them. Unthinking condemnation is particularly unwarranted given that the principal agent in the ever popular Sustanon 250 (ie 100mg testosterone decanoate) is chemically identical to the Testosterone Undecanoate (TU) in Andriol. Indeed, chemically and mathematically, 1 bottle of Andriol is equivalent to 24 Sustanon, but in practical application and effectiveness they are poles apart.

However, there are a variety of problems associated with the use of Andriol, not least of which is the fact that many capsules purchased by BB are probably inert by the time they are purchased. The problems associated with Andriol and its potential for use by BB are examined below.

Description
Andriol (also know as Restandol, Undestor, Virigen, Androxon and Panteston) is an oral testosterone androgen compound whose prime agent is testosterone undecanoate (TU). Andriol is supplied, by its sole manufacturer Organon, as an oval, reddish-brown, soft gelatine capsule, marked "ORG" and "D3V", containing 40mg of TU in oleic acid. The capsule's non-medicinal ingredients are: gelatine, glycerol, iron oxide red (E172), karion 83, sodium ethyl hydroxybenzoate, sodium propyl hydroxybenzoate and titanium dioxide. Andriol is supplied in of bottles of 28, 56, 60 and 100 capsules dependent upon country of manufacture. It is also supplied in foil strips in Brazil and Thailand.

Pharmacology (per Rxmed)
Testosterone Undecanoate, an orally active testosterone preparation, is a fatty acid ester of the natural androgen testosterone. Unlike other oral testosterone preparations, TU is able to by-pass the liver via the lymphatic system and is therefore orally bioavailable. Therapy with Andriol increases plasma levels of testosterone and its active metabolites, leading to a regular therapeutic effect. In eugonadal men, peak testosterone levels are reached in approximately 4 to 5 hours after ingestion returning to basal levels after about 10 hours. In volunteers and hypogonadal (ie. low natural testosterone) men, 77 to 93% of an orally administered dose of TU was excreted in the urine and faeces within 3 to 4 days.

Storage is Critical
It is probably true to say that some of the Andriol available on the Black Market is useless and serves no purpose other than as a laxative. The reason is that, unless refrigerated, Andriol will become inert after 3 months storage at room temperature (ie up to 30 degrees C). Indeed, some claim that, at room temperature, it will become inert after 2 months. Prolonged storage at higher than room temperatures will clearly shorten this period. Exposure to high temperatures will also cause the capsules to become misshapen and even to melt. The capsules should be stored in a refrigerator at a temperature between 2 - 8 degrees C.

Ideally, the bottle of capsules should be removed from the refrigerator about 24 hrs before use, and once in use, the bottle should not be returned to the refrigerator ie it should only be ingested when fully thawed out.

The Problem
The problem with Andriol is that it is very idiosyncratic. It does nothing for some, but for others it works for a variety of purposes. This idiosyncratic feature reflects both Andriol's delivery method and the nature of individual metabolisms. Research has shown that, for some people, only 3% - 4% of the Andriol ingested survives to perform a useful function - for others the percentage is higher, but never 100%. It is possible that, for most people, less than 10% of the TU ingested survives to become bioavailable.

Another problem associated with Andriol has been outlined by Dan Duchaine, who has suggested that, of the small percentage of Andriol that survives its journey through the gut to reach the lymphatic system, 70% is converted into DHT. The potential ramifications of DHT in the context of hair loss and prostate are well known to all BB. However, the amount of DHT arising from normal doses of Andriol is unlikely to be significant, given the small percentage that survives ingestion. Nevertheless this may account for the anecdotal, but unsubstantiated, claims of Andriol encouraging male-pattern baldness. Even for those for whom Andriol does work, it takes trial and error over time to establish a viable dose amount & schedule. This dosage methodology is time consuming and expensive, and although feasible in the medical environment, it is less so in BB. The variability of Andriol's effectiveness partly explains why 'Animal' on Varix states that Andriol works and points to the overwhelming medical research supporting it, while Human..saurus-rex on Anabolex says to forget the medical evidence and that it does not work for BB. Both are correct: statistically, medically, chemically, scientifically, etc, Andriol does work, but often not in a manner that is useful for young, healthy BB.

Its Strong Points
Andriol's real strong point is in medical applications. For instance, the efficacy of Andriol for use in androgen replacement has been established in so many studies that it is beyond dispute. Similarly Andriol's lack of toxicity and safety in long term use (up to 10 yrs) has also been clearly established.

Andriol is perhaps best suited for those BB who:
1. Have a definite medical need e.g. liver function problems, depression, thyroid problems, low natural testosterone, other hormonal imbalances, osteoporosis; infertility or

2. are aged over (say) 35 and thus have declining natural testosterone levels. There are those who advocate that the majority of men over 40 should adopt a regular androgen supplementation regime using a mild form of testosterone such as Andriol; and possibly for

3. 'hobby' BB who are more concerned with extreme safety and are less concerned with quick results and expense. Except for the above, Andriol is simply not cost-effective relative to the other relatively safe options available e.g. primobolan-depot.
There does appear to be a correlation between Andriol's anecdotal effectiveness and age - older BB consider it more useful than younger BB. This reflects the natural age-related decline in testosterone. This decline is, at its extreme, represented by the medical condition of hypogonadism, for which one of the popular treatments outside the USA is Andriol. For age-related male testosterone deficiency which has not fallen to the level of hypogonadism, namely the "viropause" or "andropause", again Andriol, or alternatively the testosterone patch, is the treatment of choice of endocrinologists in many countries. In this area of low normal and sub-normal natural testosterone levels, Andriol is especially useful for the older BB. Testosterone Undecanoate in injectable form, although not generally available, is far less idiosyncratic than the capsules. Indeed there is strong evidence to show that injected TU is far superior to, for example, testosterone enanthate. TU cream also has its uses, for example, it has been shown to stimulate the growth of female pubic hair. It has also been shown Andriol, taken in conjunction with Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate) can significantly improve male fertility.
One of the most interesting things about TU (in either form) is that it causes a significant decrease in the level of Sex Hormone Binding Globulin (SHBG) which for most males (incl. BB) is to the good. For example, in one well-known study SHBG was reduced from 73.9 nmol/L to 35.1 at 3 months and to 29.2 at 6 months. Since SHBG interferes with the bioavailability of testosterone (ie it reduces "free T") and, perhaps, other steroids, this leads to the speculation that perhaps TU could be used in combination with other more anabolic steroids as a synergist. It is debatable whether Andriol is a useful general treatment in relation to AIDS, but this reflects the multi-faceted nature of AIDS rather an adverse comment on Andriol. There are some indications that Andriol may be useful in assisting to normalise the testosterone levels of AIDS sufferers. Current medical guidelines for the normalisation of serum testosterone in HIV suffers recommends 3 - 4 capsules (ie 120 - 160mg) per day as an alternative to treatment with 200 - 400mg of testosterone enanthate every 4 weeks.


How To Use It If You're Stuck With It.
The foregoing does not assist the typical healthy BB who might already have purchased Andriol. In such a situation, 5 options

appear open:

1. Use for Depression
Depression is an area where the average BB might find Andriol useful. It has been shown from the work done on hypogonadal men that (subject to dose) Andriol relieves, and indeed can eliminate, the depression induced by low serum T levels. Given that many BB suffer, among other things, from depression and low natural testosterone level when coming off a heavy AS cycle, Andriol could have a role as a heavy cycle taper. There are also indications that Andriol relieves depression in males with normal testosterone levels. Of course, Andriol is an expensive anti-depressant; St. John's Wort works for many just as well and is cheaper.


2. Use for Taper
Even those who do not suffer from cycle termination depression would find Andriol an effective, but expensive, taper. For example, taper out of Sustanon with primobo-depot and Andriol; reducing the primobo-d at a rate such that the final taper element is low Andriol at low dosage.


3. Use for Bridge
Another use for Andriol is as a 'bridge' between cycles. In this respect it is perhaps more useful than 50mg deca-durabolin, and certainly safer than testosterone enanthate. However, in a bridging role Andriol (in common with other AS) will not allow the recovery of the natural testosterone production nor allow receptor recovery if taken at high doses.



4. Use for Stack
Andriol can also be used as part of a stack of, for example, deca-durabolin + primobo-depot and/or Anavar. But in such cases Andriol should be viewed as a supplement to, and not as the backbone of, the stack. Here one would be seeking to benefit from the SHBG suppression and synergistic effects referred to above. Andriol can be stacked with any AS. WAR for example suggests: Oxandrolone (p40, 225), deca-durabolin (p41, 84), oral-turinabol (p217), and primobolan-depot (p240).


5. Use for Pre-Training
It is also suggested by some that Andriol should be used as a pre-training supplement and, although there is no consensus as to dose, it is often suggested that the Andriol be taken 1 hour before a workout. There is no clear evidence to support Andriol's role in this regard. Given the nature of Andriol, it is doubtful whether ingestion one hour prior to training would serve any useful purpose.


More Effective Application?
Various suggestions have been made as to how Andriol might be more effectively applied. These include (a) extracting the TU from the capsule and injecting it, (b) extracting the content of the capsules and applying it topically with the aid of DMSO, (c) extracting the content of the capsules and taking it in conjunction with Vitamin E, (d) taking it with Saw Palmetto or Proscar, and (e) taking it with grapefruit juice. There is no evidence to show that any of these methods increases the effectiveness of Andriol, but methods (d) and (e) do have some logic to support them and may do some good. Indeed for those BB concerned about their prostate and/or potential hair loss, it is sensible to supplement any AS cycle (Andriol or other) with Saw Palmetto.


The proven benefits of Saw Palmetto, especially for the older BB, far outweigh the alleged marginal loss of 'gains' that might arise from its use.

Cost
The current mail-order cost of Andriol from Europe varies from $20 - $50 for 60 capsules. The pharmacy price of Andriol in Europe varies from $14 for 60 capsules to $42 for 56 capsules. Andriol is not currently available from pharmacies in the US.



Cautions
Although, Andriol is generally considered an almost benign AS at low to moderate doses, caution is necessary when taking it at high doses. Given the very idiosyncratic nature of Andriol, it is impossible to be precise as to what dose constitutes "high". WAR implies that high is in the area of 240 - 280 mg/day (ie 6 - 7 capsules/day). At high doses, particularly if sustained for an extended period, the normal BB using Andriol will be exposed to the usual risks associated with AS including suppression of the HPT axis, excess estrogen problems, skin changes, hair loss, prostate problems, etc.

The effectiveness of Andriol may be decreased even further than outlined above, when some medicines are taken in conjunction with it. The manufacturers specify the following in this regard: antibiotics such as rifampicin and anti-epileptic drugs such as barbitrates, carbamazepine, dichloralphenazone, phenylbutazone, phenytoin and primidone. Andriol will also potentiate the effects of any anti-coagulants. Those with allergies should know that Andriol contains a form of sorbitol concentrate. Anyone contemplating the use of Andriol should read the excellent WAR section relating to it, and should also consult the Rxmed website.

Conclusion
Andriol is a useful AS for the cautious BB, the older BB, and the BB with medical problems. For the average BB it is not cost effective, but if needs must, it can also be utilised in an effective manner. It is perhaps appropriate to point out that all BB will at some point in their lives be older and/or cautious and/or medically challenged. Thus all BB can, at some point in their lives, utilize Andriol effectively.


Part 4 - Finaplix/DMSO -Not Topically!



Lately on the boards, we have been seeing a lot of threads questioning the effectiveness of Finaplix/DMSO applied topically. Most complain of minimal gains in muscle and strength. I myself took part in a cycle that used this method and my thoughts were the same. What was the problem? My Finaplix was real! My DMSO was real! I was crushing 3 pellets mixing with a tablespoon of DMSO gel, mixing some tap water with it, covering it with Saran wrap and letting it set for 1.5 hours. Well I yielded only 4 extra pounds of muscle and my compound exercises only jumped an average of 10 pounds. Made my kidneys hurt, my leg burn and smell bad. But trenbolone is one of the best to gain high quality muscle and lots of it. So, I talked with a long time guru and he told me he made great gains using Finaplix and DMSO. However he used it alot differently. He told me he got the best gains in his life, he got shredded and really strong. Whats his secret? Well, before I let you i!n on it, lets look at one of the compounds and see how it is supposed to work. DMSO-- the carrier. The trick is to mix DMSO with equal parts water and your crushed up Fina pellets to your upper thigh. Why the upper thigh. Well that is supposedly where you have a lot of blood vessels. But DMSO can only do so much. Yes DMSO is easily absorbed through the skin. But what is under the skin? Muscle, blood vessels--YES!, but with also a layer of subcutaneous fat. Also, in order to have a substance be absorbed, you must have pores. Well some people have more pores than others. So if you are blessed with small minimal pores, you will only absorb a small amount of DMSO/trenbolone. Also, they say to wrap the applied mixture with saran wrap to trap in heat. Well I did that. An hour and a half later, I would take off the wrap, and find alot of sweat droplets on the wrap. That tells me fluid is being passed through the skin, but the wrong way! How does the DMSO/trenbolone pa!ss through the perspiration process, subcutaneous fat and g!et the trenbolone directly to your bloodstream? Seems like it isnt too efficient huh? Now, under the Supplementation and Herbs section of this newsletter, I have given you alot of information about DMSO. The main thing I see is that DMSO is usually 99.9 % pure. It is not capable of holding and transferring bacteria if the area is thoroughly cleaned and sanitized. Plus from what I learned, DMSO is very therapuetic. So, why not inject it? This way, the DMSO acts like a good "chaperone" to the trenbolone and it is immediately available to the blood stream without being trapped in the subcutaneous fat. So my guru friend told me he would pump out a cc of liquid DMSO and mix 3 finely ground pellets with it and whacked it in. He said he did this every 3 days, for 6 weeks, and gained 25lbs of hard lean muscle! His strength gains were very noticeable. An average of 50lbs on all compoud exercises. So a good formula is 3 pellets to every 1cc of DMSO liquid. That is 60mg of! pure Trenbolone acetate. The binders and fillers will be broken down by the body with no problem. The only side effect is he was a mean son of a bitch while on this cycle. He stacked this with 100mg of Primo every week. No aromatization to worry about. Not too much edema. Im trying it. I will let you know the results. Email me for more information or any questions you may have.



Thanks to H.G. for your knowledge, patience and being a good friend.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section III -- "Personal Page" : Bodybuilders experiences.*

Part 1 -Thoughts from a fellow Bodybuilder

Permit me to intoduce myself: most folks around here know me as "the Crusher", but a few may remember me as charlie brown. I still post on Elite under that name. I'm still a newbie at a lot of this stuff, so I'll leave the technical stuff to guys more knowledgable. What I'd like to do is offer some perspective from the newbie's point of view. My writing skills are a little rusty, but I'm sure they'll be up to speed with a little time and your suggestions. I appreciate Tazzy giving me this forum. Whether or not I can say anything that hasn't already been said better remains to be seen. Send any comments, critiques, or suggestions to me at...



One of the most fascinating aspects of bodybuilding is the motivation behind the sport. I like to talk to guys who have been at it a while and find out what makes them keep at it, day after day. There have been a few interesting threads on the boards from time to time where this issue has been addressed, but I'd like to hear from you: Why did you start working out? What keeps you going? How do you motivate yourself on down days? What are your goals? How has bodybuilding changed your life? Where do



you go for inspiration?

For me, bodybuilding is a metaphor for many changes I'm experiencing. In many areas of my life, I am starting over, feeling my way, learning, and having a wonderful time. I'm rebuilding myself, inside and out, you might say. For years I have followed bodybuilding, read about it, played around at working out. Two years ago I decided to get serious. I was fortunate to find a gym where the owner took time to show me how to train and was available to answer any question. It was a learning time for me. Now,



two years later, I am amazed at what I have learned and humbled to find out how how little I know. I am only now beginning to learn what it means to train with real intensity and to discover real mental focus. I am learning to push myself further than I ever have before, only to be amazed to realize how much further I have to go!



Why do I do it? I love pushing myself. I love setting goals and working towards them. I love the whole concept that through sheer force of will, you can change your physique. The discipline and the lessons learned carry over into all parts of my life: If you want something bad enough, you will work to get it.



You can achieve more than you think you can. Pain is a part of growth.



Many fine folks have offered encouragement along the way. I am constanly surprised by how much help is all around me. The bodybuilding community that has arisen on the net never ceases to amaze me. And it seems that often the biggest, most knowledgeable guys are the one who are most willing to help. I'm glad they never forgot what it's like to start out!



In future columns, I'd like to touch more on motivation and mental focus, and perhaps throw in a little humor along the way! I am open to your suggestions.



Part 2 - Need more protein?

I have been bugging CE about sending me the recipe for these drinks. At first, I thought he was joking about making and drinking these. But he really does drink these "Tuna Shakes"! Personally, I will stick with my Labrada "Lean Body MRP". CE is quite serious about drinking these. So he finally sent me the recipe, and we thought you might want to try it? Read on:



Here are a few ideas for people that are looking to increase their protein intake. I have found great success with this



protein drink! It take some time to get use to the taste, but after two weeks or so You'll be hooked! By the way, you



should still eat at least 3 to 4 meals a day along with two of these "Tuna Shakes" a day!



General formula:



10oz. of water or low fat milk



2 - 3 scoops of whey protein or your favorite protein supplement!



1 can of Tuna (Spring water type)



3 Tablespoons of orange flavored gelatin! ( you can use lemon or cherry flavors too)



Blend in a blender for one minute or less and drink.



My personal Tuna Shake!



16oz. water



2 scoops of weider Mega Mass 2000 Van. Flavor



3 scoops of whey protein Choc. Flavor



1 can of Tuna (Spring water Type)



2 Tablespoons of Flax seed oil



Blend and Drink! um-um Good!



Do this twice a day and you will grow.



CE



--



Underground!



Part 3 - Vacation Tips - Puerto Vallarta





Had a friend from the Underground just got back from Puerto Vallarta. I asked him to write a small article to give tips on where to find items and places pertaining to bodybuilding. He was gracious enought to send this in:

Here I am again with a few more details for you on Puerto Vallarta. I found the biggest and best collect of farmacias in the Old Town south of the river. They are mostly located on Calle Ignacio L. Vallarta, Calle Insurgentes and the surrounding streets. Most of them are small operations, but a couple were big chains. It didn't seem to matter though, the only real difference being availability of product. Vet stores are more limited and I really only found two. One was Hospital Veterinario del Sol at Calle Ignacio Vallarta 316. It was well stocked but had rather limited hours. The other one was at Plaza Marina, a shopping center out by the airport.

Most places do take an assortment of credit cards, for those who want to leave an audit trail for the DEA. On the other hand there are plenty of bi-lingual ATM's that will pump out cash from your home accounts already converted to pesos. And the exchange rate is slightly better than the local banks.



I worked out at a place called Tito's Gym. It's on the second floor of a building down by the river at Calle Encino 287.



The equipment ranges from old to really old and of course you can't forget your metric converter.

Food is a definite problem. Not a lot of clean stuff on the menu's. I did find a breakfast place on Calle Badillo near Insurgentes that served some good egg whites (can't remember the name). Remember to never order oatmeal, that is unless you like being able to eat it through a straw (really bad). There are a couple Health Food stores that carry a good assortment of American products. One was located just down the block from Super Guadalajara Farmacia on Insurgentes.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section IV -- Supplementation's /Herbs*

Part 1 - What is 19-nor-Androstenedione?
"Nor-Andro is very hot right now, and it's rapidly replacing Deca as the world's most popular steroid-like compound! After all, it's much cheaper, and it's legal!" as recently reported in the February 1998 issue of Ironman.



19-nor-Androstenedione is so new - no human studies exist yet! Although it is imported and must pass both FDA and Customs inspections, it does not automatically imply that it will not be classified as an anabolic steroid, and banned by the DEA in the near future. However, for the moment, this product has seemingly fallen within the legal "loophole" that has been so desperately welcomed by many athletes.



Similar to Androstenedione, 19-nor-Androstenedione has demonstrated its effectiveness at increasing muscularity, vascularity, endurance, and strength, along with the apparent added benefit of improved lipolysis or increased fat mobilization. 19-nor-Androstenedione has far fewer potential side effects than its Androstenedione cousin. It is a precursor to nandrolone and a number of other 19-Nortestosterone derivatives, which is why it works so well. Nandrolones are preferable to testosterones because of poor conversion to undesirable estrogenic compounds, therefore the androgenic side effects such as acne, increased body-hair growth and acceleration of male pattern baldness are less prevalent. Unfortunately however, supplementation with 19-nor-Androstenedione may cause a false positive on a steroid test for nandrolone (known commercially as Deca).



19-nor-Androstenedione stacks well with Androstenedione as it has the ability to mirror the anabolic and androgenic effects of the ever popular "Deca-Durabolin" (many of you who have read "Physical Enhancement with an Edge" should be well aware that Deca can be obtained in Mexico as Deca Durabolin and Norandren 50) and injectable Testosterone combination. The highly anabolic properties of nandrolone are undisputed. Nandrolone easily binds to the body's steroid receptors and remains attached even longer than testosterone. 19-nor-androstenedione lacks a carbon molecule at a certain position in its molecular chain (19th to be exact). These carbon molecules cause amino acid reactions within the body which programs them to perform only specific functions. It is not converted by the liver into testosterone once it's completely metabolized, but instead is converted to nor-testosterone, which is the technical name for nandrolone, or "Deca".



For more information regarding nor-Androstenedione, be sure to check out "Is Deca - The World's Most Popular steroid...Now Legal?" in the February 1998 issue of Ironman.



Is there any reason not to take 19-nor-Androstenedione?



Nandrolones are preferable to testosterones due to poor conversion to undesirable estrogenic compounds. Exposing androgen receptors to high levels of androgens actually causes new receptor sites to be transcribed. This allows the dosage to be lowered later in the cycle, enabling the permanent muscle gains while at the same time, avoiding the side effects. Androgenic side effects such as acne, increased body-hair growth and acceleration of male pattern baldness are less prevalent.



If you have heart conditions, high blood pressure, liver problems or are prone to male pattern baldness, you may exacerbate these conditions with the use of 19-nor-Androstenedione.



How to use 19-nor-Androstenedione:



There are several ways to administer a dose of 19-nor-Androstenedione. One method is sublingually, which means a capsule is placed under the tongue and allowed to dissolve. It is not swallowed. The capsule can also be broken apart and the 19-nor-Androstenedione substance itself can be placed directly beneath the tongue and the floor of the mouth. This allows for less of the substance to be broken down by eliminating "first pass". In other words, less of the 19-nor-Androstenedione would be destroyed by the stomach acids and liver. There is no data available at this juncture regarding how quickly this method is absorbed into the bloodstream.



An another method is nasally, which means that the substance is "inhaled" through the nasal passages. The capsule is broken apart and the powder is snorted up through the nasal mucosa to also allow for quicker absorption into the bloodstream. This method allows the anabolic hormone levels to peak approximately 30 minutes after intake.



My personal medical knowledge/experience of the sublingual application would estimate that it should be just as quick and efficacious as the nasal method for several reasons. One is that the blood capillaries are very close to the surface of the mouth mucosa (lining), so absorption is also very rapid. (I can relate this similar to "heart" medications such as Nitroglycerin, as these types of meds have to be effective immediately to counteract the onset of a possible heart attack.) Studies have shown that when taken sublingually, the drug is released at a controlled rate which allows for full absorption. Within seconds in the reference to the heart victim, the Nitroglycerin is working on the heart to restore normal rhythm. Therefore, I would suggest that the nasal application has the quickest absorption rate (my guess is within virtually minutes) then the sublingual, (which again should also be almost as quick). I would guess anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes.



Finally, the most convenient familiar method that these products have been manufactured by the companies for intake is - tablets/capsules, which are intended to be swallowed. The tablet/capsule can be taken with water on an empty stomach. This method is the slowest, taking approximately 45 to 90 minutes for the anabolic hormone levels to peak.



These methods of applications can be applied to most other "substances" contained within a capsule shell. Certain drugs are manufactured in a particular way primarily due to absorption values. For example, Nitroglycerin (sublingual) has to be fast-acting, a vitamin (usually tablet form) does not. Get the picture? These are merely speculative comments, and not recommendations by any warrant.



Typically, athletes take 1 (100 mgs) to 2 (200 mgs) tablets/capsules 1 hour prior to training. Others have been taken 1 to 3 tablets/capsules (100 to 300 mgs) on non-training days in efforts of maintaining the anabolic properties at high levels in the system. Also, the addition of 1 LPC capsule with each dosage of 19-nor-Androstenedione will further enhance the potency.



Dosage timing is critical as you ideally want to have your anabolic hormone levels peak approximately 15 minutes into the workout. Also, a dose first thing in the morning, and last thing before bedtime will also help to keep the levels of nandrolone and testosterone elevated while asleep.



It has also been reported that further testosterone enhancements can be obtained with the addition of Tribulus Terrestris, as this natural product from Bulgaria is able to increase the bodies LH (Leutinizing Hormone).



Part 2 - DMSO - What else can it do?

I decided to make DMSO a topic this month because of its wide spead use of administering certain steroids such as Finaplix, Primobolan tabs. Studying things about DMSO, I was amazed of what it is used for and the many possible benefits that it can give people. But of course our fucking Government is holding it up because it cannot be tested using the double-blind placebo tests! Just goes to show you, they really dont give a fuck about our health, its their own rules, regulations, and wallets that they care about. Another reason that I wanted to include this about DMSO is because of my article of injecting liqid DMSO/Finaplix.

Included in this article is the transcript of the CBS show "60 Minutes". They did a piece on DMSO that I found very entertaining. I hope you enjoy it.


Frequently Asked Questions



What Does DMSO Stand For?
Answer: Dimethyl Sulfoxide



What Does DMSO Do?
* Reduces Pain & Inflammation
* Penetrates Membranes
* Inhibits Baterial Growth
* A Diuretic
* A vasodilator
* A Tranquilizer
* Potentiates Other Compounds
* Transports Molecules, and Therefore Other Medications, Across Cell Membranes
* Soften Collagen
* Stimulates Wound Healing



WHAT IS THE PRIMARY MODE OF ACTION OF DMSO?
It is the most potent Free-Radical Scavenger in Biology & Medicine, particularly for OH radicals.


HOW IS IT ADMINISTERED?
Topically, orally, subcutaneously (injected under the skin), intravesically (into the urinary bladder) and intravenously.


WHAT IS THE BEST ROUTE OF ADMINISTRATION?
For chronic health conditions-intravenous is the best, but it depends on the condition/disease and severity.


IS DMSO A SUBSTITUTE FOR CORTISONE?
DMSO may preclude the need for prednisone at the beginning of therapy. It has been shown to be helpful in allowing the patient to reduce his/her dosage of prednisone in an entity such as lupus or rheumatoid arthritis.


IN ORDER TO GET THE IV RIMSO TREATMENTS, DO I HAVE TO BE HOSPITALIZED?
No, this is done on an out-patient basis.


WILL DMSO CARRY VIRUSES & OR BACTERIA?
NO


ARE THERE ANY SERIOUS SIDE EFFECTS?
DMSO is considered a very safe agent. NOTE: We are referring to the pharmaceutical grade given by a knowledgeable physician.


DOES DMSO CAUSE CATARACTS IN PEOPLE?
No, it does not.

Many Uses, Much Controversy*



Dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO), a by-product of the wood industry, has been in use as a commercial solvent since 1953. It is also one of the most studied but least understood pharmaceutical agents of our time--at least in the United States. According to Stanley Jacob, M.D., a former head of the organ transplant program at Oregon Health Sciences University in Portland, more than 40,000 articles on its chemistry have appeared in scientific journals, which, in conjunction with thousands of laboratory studies, provide strong evidence of a wide variety of properties. (See Major Properties Attributed to DMSO) Worldwide, some 11,000 articles have been written on its medical and clinical implications, and in 125 countries throughout the world, including Canada, Great Britain, Germany, and Japan, doctors prescribe it for a variety of ailments, including pain, inflammation, scleroderma, interstitial cystitis, and arthritis elevated intercranial pressure.



Yet in the United States, DMSO has Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approval only for use as a preservative of organs for transplant and for interstitial cystitis, a bladder disease. It has fallen out of the limelight and out of the mainstream of medical discourse, leading some to believe that it was discredited. The truth is more complicated.



DMSO: A History of Controversy



The history of DMSO as a pharmaceutical began in 1961, when Dr. Jacob was head of the organ transplant program at Oregon Health Sciences University. It all started when he first picked up a bottle of the colorless liquid. While investigating its potential as a preservative for organs, he quickly discovered that it penetrated the skin quickly and deeply without damaging it. He was intrigued. Thus began his lifelong investigation of the drug. The news media soon got word of his discovery, and it was not long before reporters, the pharmaceutical industry, and patients with a variety of medical complaints jumped on the news. Because it was available for industrial uses, patients could dose themselves. This early public interest interfered with the ability of Dr. Jacob--or, later, the FDA--to see that experimentation and use were safe and controlled and may have contributed to the souring of the mainstream medical community on it.



Why, if DMSO possesses half the capabilities claimed by Dr. Jacob and others, is it still on the sidelines of medicine in the United States today?

"It's a square peg being pushed into a round hole," says Dr. Jacob. "It doesn't follow the rifle approach of one agent against one disease entity. It's the aspirin of our era. If aspirin were to come along today, it would have the same problem. If someone gave you a little white pill and said take this and your headache will go away, your body temperature will go down, it will help prevent strokes and major heart problems--what would you think?"

Others cite DMSO's principal side effect: an odd odor, akin to that of garlic, that emanates from the mouth shortly after use, even if use is through the skin. Certainly, this odor has made double-blinded studies difficult. Such studies are based on the premise that no one, neither doctor nor patient, knows which patient receives the drug and which the placebo, but this drug announces its presence within minutes. Others, such as Terry Bristol, a Ph.D. candidate from the University of London and president of the Institute for Science, Engineering and Public Policy in Portland, Oregon, who assisted Dr. Jacob with his research in the 1960s and 1970s, believe that the smell of DMSO may also have put off the drug companies, that feared it would be hard to market. Worse, however, for the pharmaceutical companies was the fact that no company could acquire an exclusive patent for DMSO, a major consideration when the clinical testing required to win FDA approval for a drug routinely runs into millions of dollars. In addition, says Mr. Bristol, DMSO, with its wide range of attributes, would compete with manydrugs these companies already have on the market or in development.



The FDA and DMSO
In the first flush of enthusiasm over the drug, six pharmaceutical companies embarked on clinical studies. Then, in November
1965, a woman in Ireland died of an allergic reaction after taking DMSO and several other drugs. Although the precise cause of the woman's death was never determined, the press reported it to be DMSO. Two months later, the FDA closed down clinical trials in the United States, citing the woman's death and changes in the lenses of certain laboratory animals that had been given doses of the drug many times higher than would be given humans. Some 20 years and hundreds of laboratory and human studies later, no other deaths have been reported, nor have changes in the eyes of humans been documented
or claimed. Since then, however, the FDA has refused seven applications to conduct clinical studies, and approved only 1, for intersititial cystitis, which subsequently was approved for prescriptive use in 1978.

Dr. Jacob believes the FDA "blackballed" DMSO, actively trying to kill interest in a drug that could end much suffering. Jack de la Torre, M.D., Ph.D., professor of neurosurgery and physiology at the University of New Mexico Medical School in Albuquerque, a pioneer in the use of DMSO and closed head injury, says, "Years ago the FDA had a sort of chip on its shoulder because it thought DMSO was some kind of snake oil medicine. There were people there who were openly biased against the compound even though they knew very little about it. With the new administration at that agency, it has changed a bit." The FDA recently granted permission to conduct clinical trials in Dr. de la Torre's field of closed head injury.



DMSO Penetrates Membranes and Eases Pain
The first quality that struck Dr. Jacob about the drug was its ability to pass through membranes, an ability that has been verified by numerous subsequent researchers.1 DMSO's ability to do this varies proportionally with its strength--up to a 90 percent solution. From 70 percent to 90 percent has been found to be the most effective strength across the skin, and, oddly, performance drops with concentrations higher than 90 percent. Lower concentrations are sufficient to cross other membranes. Thus, 15 percent DMSO will easily penetrate the bladder. In addition, DMSO can carry other drugs with it across membranes.
It is more successful ferrying some drugs, such as morphine sulfate, penicillin, steroids, and cortisone, than others, such as insulin. What it will carry depends on the molecular weight, shape, and electrochemistry of the molecules. This property would



enable DMSO to act as a new drug delivery system that would lower the risk of infection occurring whenever skin is penetrated.



DMSO perhaps has been used most widely as a topical analgesic, in a 70 percent DMSO, 30 percent water solution.



Laboratory studies suggest that DMSO cuts pain by blocking peripheral nerve C fibers.3 Several clinical trials have demonstrated



its effectiveness,4,5 although in one trial, no benefit was found.6 Burns, cuts, and sprains have been treated with DMSO.



Relief is reported to be almost immediate, lasting up to 6 hours. A number of sports teams and Olympic athletes have used



DMSO, although some have since moved on to other treatment modalities. When administration ceases, so do the effects of



the drug. Dr. Jacob said at a hearing of the U.S. Senate Subcommittee on Health in 1980, "DMSO is one of the few agents in



which effectiveness can be demonstrated before the eyes of the observers....If we have patients appear before the Committee



with edematous sprained ankles, the application of DMSO would be followed by objective diminution of swelling within an hour.



No other therapeutic modality will do this." Chronic pain patients often have to apply the substance for 6 weeks before a change



occurs, but many report relief to a degree they had not been able to obtain from any other source.



DMSO and Inflammation



DMSO reduces inflammation by several mechanisms. It is an antioxidant, a scavenger of the free radicals that gather at the site



of injury. This capability has been observed in experiments with laboratory animals7 and in 150 ulcerative colitis patients in a



double-blinded randomized study in Baghdad, Iraq.8 DMSO also stabilizes membranes and slows or stops leakage from injured



cells. At the Cleveland Clinic Foundation in Cleveland, Ohio, in 1978, 213 patients with inflammatory genitourinary disorders



were studied. Researchers concluded that DMSO brought significant relief to the majority of patients. They recommended the



drug for all inflammatory conditions not caused by infection or tumor in which symptoms were severe or patients failed to respond



to conventional therapy. Stephen Edelson, M.D., F.A.A.F.P., F.A.A.E.M., who practices medicine at the Environmental and



Preventive Health Center of Atlanta, has used DMSO extensively for 4 years. "We use it intravenously as well as locally," he says.



"We use it for all sorts of inflammatory conditions, from people with rheumatoid arthritis to people with chronic low back



inflammatory-type symptoms, silicon immune toxicity syndromes, any kind of autoimmune process. "DMSO is not a cure,"



he continues. "It is a symptomatic approach used while you try to figure out why the individual has the process going on. When



patients come in with rheumatoid arthritis, we put them on IV DMSO, maybe three times a week, while we are evaluating the



causes of the disease, and it is amazing how free they get. It really is a dramatic treatment."



As for side effects, Dr. Edelson says: "Occasionally, a patient will develop a headache from it, when used intravenously--and it



is dose related." He continues: "If you give a large dose, [the patient] will get a headache. And we use large doses. I have used



as much as 30 ml IV over a couple of hours. The odor is a problem. Some men have to move out of the room [shared] with their



wives and into separate bedrooms. That is basically the only problem." DMSO was the first nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory



discovered since aspirin. Mr. Bristol believes that it was that discovery that spurred pharmaceutical companies on to the



development on other varieties of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatories. "Pharmaceutical companies were saying that if DMSO can



do this, so can other compounds," says Mr. Bristol. "The shame is that DMSO is less toxic and has less int he way of side effects



than any of them."



Collagen and Scleroderma



Scleroderma is a rare, disabling, and sometimes fatal disease, resulting form an abnormal buildup of collagen in the body.



The body swells, the skin--particularly on hands and face--becomes dense and leathery, and calcium deposits in joints cause



difficulty of movement. Fatigue and difficulty in breathing may ensue. Amputation of affected digits may be necessary. The cause



of scleroderma is unknown, and, until DMSO arrived, there was no known effective treatment. Arthur Scherbel, M.D., of the d



department of rheumatic diseases and pathology at the Cleveland Clinic Foundation, conducted a study using DMSO with 42



scleroderma patients who had already exhausted all other possible therapies without relief. Dr. Scherbel and his coworkers



concluded 26 of the 42 showed good or excellent improvement. Histotoxic changes were observed together with healing of



ischemic ulcers on fingertips, relief from pain and stiffness, and an increase in strength. The investigators noted, "It should be



emphasized that these have never been observed with any other mode of therapy."10 Researchers in other studies have since



come to similar conclusions.



Does DMSO Help Arthritis?



It was inevitable that DMSO, with its pain-relieving, collagen-softening, and anti-inflammatory characteristics, would be employed



against arthritis, and its use has been linked to arthritis as much as to any condition. Yet the FDA has never given approval for



this indication and has, in fact, turned down three Investigational New Drug (IND) applications to conduct extensive clinical trials.



Moreover, its use for arthritis remains controversial. Robert Bennett, M.D., F.R.C.P., F.A.C.R., F.A.C.P., professor of medicine



and chief, division of arthritis and rheumatic disease at Oregon Health Sciences University (Dr. Jacob's university), says other



drugs work better. Dava Sobel and Arthur Klein conducted their own informal study of 47 arthritis patients using DMSO in



preparation for writing their book, Arthritis: What Works, and came to the same conclusion. Yet laboratory studies have indicated



that DMSO's capacity as a free-radical scavenger suggests an important role for it in arthritis.13 The Committee of Clinical Drug



Trials of the Japanese Rheumatism Association conducted a trial with 318 patients at several clinics using 90 percent DMSO



and concluded that DMSO relieved joint pain and increased range of joint motion and grip strength, although performing better in



more recent cases of the disease.14 It is employed widely in the former Soviet Union for all the different types of arthritis, as it



is in other countries around the world.



Dr. Jacob remains convinced that it can play a significant role in the treatment of arthritis. "You talk to veterinarians associated



with any race track, and you'll find there's hardly an animal there that hasn't been treated with DMSO. No veterinarian is going to



give his patient something that does not work. There's no placebo effect on a horse."



DMSO and Central Nervous System Trauma



Since 1971, Dr. de la Torre, then at the University of Chicago, has experimented using DMSO with injury to the central nervous



system. Working with laboratory animals, he discovered that DMSO lowered intracranial pressure faster and more effectively than



any other drug. DMSO also stabilized blood pressure, improved respiration, and increased urine output by five times and increased



blood flow through the spinal cord to areas of injury.15-17 Since then, DMSO has been employed with human patients suffering



severe head trauma, initially those whose intracranial pressure remained high despite the administration of mannitol, steroids,



and barbiturates. In humans, as well as animals, it has proven the first drug to significantly lower intracranial pressure, the number



one problem with severe head trauma. "We believe that DMSO may be a very good product for stroke," says Dr. de la Torre,



"and that is a devastating illness which affects many more people than head injury. We have done some preliminary clinical trials,



and there's a lot of animal data showing that it is a very good agent in dissolving clots."


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Other Possible Applications for DMSO



Many other uses for DMSO have been hypothesized from its known qualities hand have been tested in the laboratory or in small



clinical trials. Mr. Bristol speaks with frustration about important findings that have never been followed up on because of the



difficulty in finding funding and because "to have on your resume these days that you've worked on DMSO is the kiss of death.



" It is simply too controversial. A sampling of some other possible applications for this drug follows. DMSO as long been used to



promote healing. People who have it on hand often use it for minor cuts and burns and report that recovery is speedy. Several



studies have documented DMSO use with soft tissue damage, local tissue death, skin ulcers, and burns. In relation to cancer,



several properties of DMSO have gained attention. In one study with rats, DMSO was found to delay the spread of one cancer and



prolong survival rates with another.22 In other studies, it has been found to protect noncancer cells while potentiating the



chemotherapeutic agent. Much has been written recently about the worldwide crisis in antibiotic resistance among bacteria.



Here, too, DMSO may be able to play a role. Researcher as early as 1975 discovered that it could break down the resistance



certain bacteria have developed. In addition to its ability to lower intracranial pressure following closed head injury, Dr. de la Torre's



work suggests that the drug may actually have the ability to prevent paralysis, given its ability to speedily clean out cellular debris



and stop the inflammation that prevents blood from reaching muscle, leading to the death of muscle tissue. With its great



antioxidant powers, DMSO could be used to mitigate some of the effects of aging, but little work has been done to investigate



this possibility. Toxic shock, radiation sickness, and septicemia have all been postulated as responsive to DMSO, as have other



conditions too numerous to mention here.



DMSO in the Future



Will DMSO ever sit on the shelves of pharmacies in this country as a legal prescriptive for many of the conditions it may be able



to address? Will the studies we need to discover when this drug is most appropriate ever be done? Given the difficulties the drug



has run into so far and the recent development of new drugs that perform some of the same functions, Mr. Bristol is doubtful.



Others, however, such as Dr. Jacob and Dr. de la Torre, see the FDA approval of DMSO for interstitial cystitis and the more recent



FDA go-ahead for DMSO trials with closed head injury as new indications of hope. The cystitis approval means that physicians may



use it at their discretion for other uses, giving DMSO a new legitimacy. Dr. Jacob continues to believe that DMSO should not even



be called a drug but is more correctly a new therapeutic principle, with an effect on medicine that will be profound in many areas.



Whether that is true cannot be known without extensive a publicly reported trials, which are dependent on the willingness of



researchers to undertake rigorous studies in this still-unfashionable tack and of pharmaceutical companies and other investors to



back them up. That this is a live issue is proved by the difficulty the investigators with approval to test DMSO for closed head injury



clinically are having finding funds to conduct the trials.



In 1980, testifying before the Select Committee on Agin of the U.S. House of Representatives, Dr. Scherbel said, "The controversy



that exists over the clinical effectiveness of DMSO is not well-founded--clinical effectiveness may be variable in different patients.



If toxicity is consistently minimal, the drug should not be restricted from practice. The clinical effectiveness of DMSO can be



decided with complete satisfaction if the drug is made available to the practicing physician. The number of patient complaints about



pain and the number of phone calls to the doctor's office will decide quickly whether or not the drug is effective." It may be



premature to call for the full rehabilitation of DMSO, but it is time to call for a full investigation of its true range of capabilities.



"60 Minutes" Cover story on DMSO



MIKE WALLACE: DMSO - 15 years ago news of this potential miracle drug flashed across the medical horizon:



dimethyl sulfoxide. It was touted as a pain reliever which would also work miracles on burns, on acne, even on spinal cord injuries;



a kind of jack-of-all-trades among drugs. The medical literature was full of stories about it, some of it pro-DMSO, much of it con,



skeptical, even derisive. The Journal of the American Medical Association editorialized against it. And the FDA, the Food and



Drug Administration, refused to okay if for general use; said it has never been proved effective. Nonetheless, two states, Oregon



and Florida have legalized it for prescription. And the black market in DMSO has become nationwide. That's how many Americans



get it. Meantime, the puzzling story of DMSO continues. It is largely fueled by the efforts of one man, Dr. Stanley Jacob,



an associate professor of surgery at the University of Oregon. For 15 years, this man - some would say this zealot - has been



pushing DMSO because he believes so deeply, despite the doubters, in what DMSO can do.



Dr. Jacob, isn't a drug that has so many alleged uses from arthritis to tennis elbow, from burns to spinal cord injuries, from mental



retardation to baldness, isn't a drug like that automatically suspect?



DR. STANLEY JACOB: No question. And I think that that's one of the reasons it's having problems. And if I had it to do all over



again, maybe the major mistake that I made, Mike, in the beginning was to tell it the way it was. I think if I would have said it was



good for a sprained ankle, but only if the ankle sprain were on the left side, DMSO maybe might be approved today.



WALLACE: Because its use is legal in Oregon, patients make the journey to Dr. Jacob's office there almost as if it were a



domestic Lourdes. As we've seen, Dr. Jacob treats some of his patients topically for their bruises, their aches and pains;



but some others of his patients, some of the most desperate, are young people left paralyzed from auto and motorcycle accidents.



These he gives DMSO intravenously to relieve the pressure on their damaged brains, to reduce the swelling in the brain or spinal



cord. And sometimes, apparently, he gets dramatic results.



MRS. WEBER: It took the swelling out of the spine, and they told my husband on the phone that I would - I'd probably be in a



chair, paralyzed, for the rest of my life. And so, we're really excited with the results.



WALLACE: Another Oregonian, transplanted to Georgia, swears by DMSO. June Jones is second-string quarterback for the



Atlanta Falcons. Time was, he says, he could hardly raise his arm to throw a football. He said he'd be out of the game without



DMSO.



JUNE JONES: My problem is in my shoulder, so the simple thing for me to do is I just put this on like this.



WALLACE: Just that much, about an inch worth?



JONES: I put about an inch worth, and I'll rub it - rub it all around the area. And I'll just leave it sit - sometimes I put on a little bit



more than that -



WALLACE: Uh-hmm.



JONES: -And I'll just let it sit like that for, oh, anywhere from twenty minutes to thirty minutes. And-



WALLACE: Boy, it smells, already!



JONES: Yeah, it - in fact, in about, well, maybe in about five minutes, I'll be able to taste it.



WALLACE: That's one small special characteristic of DMSO - it smells like garlic and it tastes like oysters. But if you took a



big whack during a game, let's say, and it was black and blue, you'd rub it on?



JONES: Oh, yeah. I do this more when I - when I play basketball in the off-season. Sometimes you get kneed in a - in a charley



horse.



WALLACE: Yeah.



JONES: Boy, I tell you, those things are painful for days.



WALLACE: Right.



JONES: I put it on right after, and I may not have any pain the next day at all.



WALLACE: Jones says several of his teammates use it too, but they wouldn't talk about it in public, because talk of any drug,



especially an illegal drug, is verboten in the NFL.



JONES: In our business, availability is the most important thing. In other words, if a guy gets hurt, he's - he could lose his job.



So, when someone comes to me and asks for - me for it, I give it to them. And - whether I'm legally okay to do that or not, I really



don't care, the repercussions, because I know I'm going to help somebody.



WALLACE: Perhaps more typical of the legions who depend on DMSO are those who suffer chronic pain. Emily Rudich suffered



searing, unrelenting pain from arthritis for years, and she could find no relief, she says, until DMSO. She'd no longer be playing



the piano without it, she told us.



EMILY RUDICH: I have some very badly gnarled fingers from arthritis, and the DMSO eases the arthritis right away. It's not a



miracle drug, doesn't really cure it, but it eases it.



WALLACE: And it does other things for her too.



RUDICH: I had a fever blister on my lip. I used DMSO three times, and the fever blister went away immediately. I've cut myself



in the kitchen, and sometimes quite badly, and have used DMSO on it and the cuts begin to heal right away.



WALLACE: How does DMSO work? What does it do inside your body that kills pain and helps healing? Dr. Jacob gave us a



capsule understanding.



DR. JACOB: One is that it blocks certain types of nerve conduction. These are the fibers which produce pain. Second, it reduces



inflammation or swelling. Third, it actually improves blood supply to an area of injury. Fourth - and this could be in the key - in the



test tube in certain types of injury, it literally stimulates healing.



WALLACE: But is it safe to us? We put that question to Dr. Richard Crout, head of the Bureau of Drugs of the Food and Drug



Administration. How many people have died from using DMSO? How many that you know have gotten ill from using it?



DR. RICHARD CROUT: Nobody's died from using DMSO. It - it's a relatively safe drug, as - as drugs go.



WALLACE: Uh-hmm.



DR. CROUT: Com-comparatively, yes.



WALLACE: So, we come back to the controversy that began fifteen years ago. Dr. Crout insists that, despite these anecdotes,



neither Dr. Jacob nor any other scientist has ever really proved that DMSO is effective. They've never proved scientifically that it



works for anything other than a rare bladder disease called interstitial cystitis.



DR. CROUT: I think people are - are rooting for the drug, in a sense, rooting for the investigators to come through, give us some -



qive us the right kind of evidence that stands up under scientific scrutiny.



WALLACE: Well -



DR. CROUT: And that's - that's how simple it is with DMSO.



WALLACE: So, I put a sampling of apparently credible scientific evidence before Dr. Crout. Are you familiar with



"Dimethyl Sulfoxide in Muscular Skeletal Disorders" - Journal of American Medical Association?



DR. CROUT: Yes.



WALLACE: "Topical Pharmacology and Toxicology of DMSO" - Journal of Medical Association?



DR. CROUT: Correct. Right. Uh-hmm.



WALLACE: "A Double-Blind Clinical Study" - DMSO - "for Acute Injuries and Inflammations" - Current Therapeutic Research?



DR. CROUT: Yes.



WALLACE: Treatment of Aerotitis and Aerosinusitis with Topical DMSO, an entire book on the subject of dimethyl sulfoxide by



D. Martin and H.G. Hauthal. So it's not as though this is some quack remedy that a few people have used and swear by. There



is a considerable body of scientific investigation undertaken -



DR. CROUT: That's right, with some very key holes in that body of evidence.



WALLACE: And that - and those key holes are?



DR. CROUT: Controlled trials demonstrating that it really works for some of the claims that it's - that it's touted for.



WALLACE: But controlled trials with DMSO are difficult, because that would involve something called "double-blind" tests,



where neither patient nor investigator knows who is getting a drug, who is getting a placebo. And that can't be done with DMSO,



because the smell of the drug gives it away. What the FDA says is needed is proper testing, and that, for instance, is to treat



comparable groups of patients with and without the drug over a long enough time to evaluate its consequences, good or bad.



And this, say the doubters in the medical establishment, has just not been done with DMSO. The National Academy of Sciences,



you know, looked over a lot of the work that has been published about DMSO, right?



DR. JACOB: Yes, they did.



WALLACE: And the National Academy of Sciences's committee said, in effect, that only a few were scientifically sound, that



most of the DMSO studies had been inadequately set up and carried out.



DR. JACOB: I don't agree with that conclusion, because I personally have published several dozen articles on DMSO, and I've



been associated with two New York Academy of Sciences symposia. There was no one on that committee, Mike, who had



actually ever treated a patient with DMSO, to my knowledge -



WALLACE: Uh-hmm.



DR. JACOB: - and I think that that makes a difference.



WALLACE: This young mother, Sandy Sherrick of Riverside, California, suffered severe whiplash and nerve damage in an



automobile accident two years ago. When we first met her last November, she was in agony. No pain-killer, no therapy, no



doctor, it seemed, could help.



SANDY SHERRICK: Oh, the pain was extremely bad. I was to the point where I cried continuously. I did not cook meals.



I did not clean. I barely got myself dressed.



WALLACE: And this went on for how long?



SHERRICK: Months. They finally got to the point where they just told me, "You're simply going to have to live with it."



WALLACE: Then she heard about DMSO. And as a last resort, Sandra Sherrick - as you can see, still very much in pain -



flew to Portland, Oregon, to be treated by Dr. Jacob. We went with her. She received her first dosages intravenous.



DR. JACOB: This will run in about an hour an hour and half.



SHERRICK: I can taste it.



DR. JACOB: You can taste it? Ready? Don't be too disappointed if, after the first intravenous, you're not significantly improved.



SHERRICK: Okay.



DR. JACOB: Okay? Let's just see what happens.



WALLACE: Twenty-four hours later, there was no real improvement. Besides, she had become nauseous from the treatment.



DR. JACOB: Bend it to one side, and bend it to the other. Now, do you have any more mobility, or about the same mobility?



SHERRICK: I think about the same.

WALLACE: By the third day, she was feeling a little better. You began to see it in her face.

SHERRICK: Well, I didn't have to take any more medicine.

DR. JACOB: How long has it been since you haven't had to take medicine?

SHERRICK: Over two years.

WALLACE: Before she left for home, Dr. Jacob showed her where and how to apply DMSO topically to her neck and back.

DR. JACOB: Now, when you put it on, don't rub it too hard. You just have to apply it to the skin and it goes in. Let it dry over twenty minutes to a half an hour. It won't be totally dry, but anything left you can just wipe off.

WALLACE: That was last November. This is Sandy Sherrick two months later back at her Riverside, California, home.

SHERRICK: Oh, the pain's gone. The pain is totally, completely gone from my neck.

WALLACE: You - You're serious?

SHERRICK: I'm telling the truth, the honest to God truth.

WALLACE: You can do anything? Can you do housework?

SHERRICK: Yes, I can.

WALLACE: Drive a car?

SHERRICK: Yes.

WALLACE: Lift stuff?

SHERRICK: I have not found anything I can't do.

WALLACE: We asked Dr. Jacob to come on down and take another look at you and to talk to you and us together. Okay?

DR. JACOB: Now, could you bend your head to the left side? Any discomfort?

SHERRICK: None.

DR. JACOB: Okay, now how about to the right side? Any discomfort?

SHERRICK: No.

WALLACE: Sandy, if you had done this three months ago, four months ago, what would have happened?

SHERRICK: I would have been in pain. He wouldn't have been able to touch me.

WALLACE: When a woman has been in pain for two years, and has an injection of, or topical application of, DMSO and suddenly a miracle happens; when a quarterback for the Atlanta Falcons has been using it off and on for years, and says, "I swear by - I'm telling you my arm is better - I throw faster, straighter, better;" when you get testimonial after testimonial, I ask you, what's wrong with those testimonials?

DR. CROUT: Nothing's wrong with them. They may be right. But they don't get the - the - they don't provide the scientific evidence that's necessary for acceptance by scientists.

WALLACE: It's not just the FDA that's skeptical, not just the medical establishment; the drug companies don't have much enthusiasm for DMSO, either. Why? Jacob and others say it's because DMSO is a common chemical solvent that can be manufactured for four dollars a quart, on which no drug company can get an exclusive patient; therefore, there is no biq financial return available. Did an executive of Major drug company really tell you, Dr. Jacob, "I don't care if it" - DMSO - "is the major drug of our century, and we all know it is, it isn't worth it to us"?

DR. JACOB: I was told that if DMSO were approved, it would be competitive, and - and they didn't hold the patents. Yes, I was told that

WALLACE: And you will not tell us -

DR. JACOB: I - I would not tell you the - the name of the drug company or the individual.

WALLACE: Why?

DR. JACOB: That's the only question I will not - I will not answer. I'll answer any other question.

DR. CROUT: I think it's a fact of life that drug companies are not going to invest in something unless they think there is some financial return.

WALLACE: But we come back to the main reason for the FDA's objection to DMSO - that a story like Sandy Sherrick's doesn't take the place of a scientific test.

SHERRICK: Well, that's fine. I can understand their feeling. But they've got to be able to look at the test results and take me as and individual. I have no reason to say it does work or it doesn't. All I can say is what it's done for me personally. It worked for me.

WALLACE: Two footnotes. DMSO is now available for treatment of assorted ailments in Western Europe, the Soviet Union, Japan,

and Latin America. And tomorrow morning in Washington, the House Committee on Aging begins an inquiry into why DMSO is not available to all Americans for any appropriate ailment, including plain and simple pain.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section V –- Information*

Part 1



Catching the Rays



Summer is almost upon us. Thank God! And all winter, you have busted your ass, sweated, stuck to your high protein diets. You have one more thing to complete the package--to truly look your best. (Hopefully that is the reason that you have come across this newsletter.) You maybe already have finished your cutting phase of your training. Some are just beginning now to start their cutting phase so they look cut up for the summer. During this winter, most of us are not lucky enough to be living in southern Florida or California. So most of our skin has not seen the sunlight in 7 months. If you are like me, then after 7 months of no-sun, my skin-tone will rival Casper the ghost. It is now late March. In a little over 60 days, the community pools will open. I recommend that you hit the 1st day on the beach or the poolside with a nice tan. Tanned skin is very important to the bodybuilder. When you have busted your ass to get your physique looking good. Would your! physique look better with tanned skin that shows your cuts? Or would it look better with snow-white skin? You know the answer to that. Think about your favorite bodybuilders. When doing photo shoots or guest posing appearance or their shows, they are tanned. I know, most of you are saying that they use the dab-on tanning creams that "paint" their skin. Yes that is true. But I say, lets get to work on your tans now. A real tan is better than the painted on tans or the self-tanners that look pretty good now, but who the hell wants tanned palms too?



For whatever reason, a tan exudes a healthy, vibrant and even "sexy" appearance. Ironically, a tan, although it certainly looks healthy, can be just the opposite. However, if you go about it the right way, it doesnt have to destroy your skin. Despite what the "experts" say, you can maintain a healthy bronze tan without destroying your skin. Further down this section will be some great advice on how to go about this.



What is a Tan?



Lets start with the basics. A tan is basically an increase in a "pigment" of your skin called melanin. When your skin is exposed to sunlight (which contains UV [ultraviolet rays]), it reacts--it tries to protect itself by adapting to the sunlight and building up a shield to help prevent skin damage. There are two different types of UV rays--"A" and "B". UVB rays have more potential to burn your skin, but both UVA and UVB rays are essential in order to cause the adaptation which increases your pigmentation of your skin and helps you develop a golden tan. When you lie out in the sun or in a tanning bed, UV rays penetrate through the top layer of your skin (epidermis) and stimulate cells called "melanocytes." These cells make up about 5% of the epidermis; when these melanocytes are exposed to UVB rays, they cause an increased production of melanin, which is then absorbed by other skin cells. Melanin is actually a pinkish color, but when it is subjected to UVA rays, it! darkens or oxidizes, creating a bronze look.



Almost all people have the same number of melanocytes. However your heredity determines how much melanin your melanocytes produce and, therefore, how well you tan. Now if you're not one of those individuals who was born with that beautiful olive-colored skin that many dark-haired, brown eyed people are blessed with--if you have a fairer complexion, you're basically out of luck in the tanning department. "Right?" Not exactly. There is a way to develop a great looking tan. Here are a few ways.



Trisoralen works wonders



There is a product called Trisoralen (generic name-trioxsalen, Mexican name-Meladinina) which gives fair skinned people the ability to produce more melanin and develop a extremely great looking tan. Trisoralen is a prescription drug in the U.S., but it is an over the counter medication in Mexico and many other countries. Many doctors will prescribe it for fair-skinned people who are about to embark on a tropical island vacation or a resort where they may be exposed to the sun. This is a smart move because most sane people would rather tan than develop a severe sunburn. (By the way, a sunburn is much more damaging to the skin than developing a healthy tan. A tan actually protects your skin.) For a lot of bodybuilders, Trisoralen is a standard part of their pre-contest regimine. Many models, actors, and actresses use it too. As I already mentioned, Trisoralen helps increase the amount of melanin produced by melanocytes in response to ultraviolet light, but you dont !just take Trisoralen and get a dark tan -- you need UV light to "activate" it. Trisoralen is safe when used properly. You shouldn't and do not need to use any more than 28 tablets per cycle without going on a 4-week "off" cycle. And you only need to take 2 tabs (10mg) two hours before each tanning session.



Trisoralen does not completely prevent burning--it simply allows you to build up a darker healthier tan more rapidly. You should always start out with a small dose of UV light and work your way up to longer exposures to UV light each time. Im fair skinned and and my first time I started with just 10 minutes in the tanning bed. The next time was 12, then 14, then 16, then 18. Today I went tanning and stayed in the tanning bed for 20 minutes. I have a pretty good light tan now. I have never tanned before! On my first couple of tanning sessions, I burned so I took a day or two off, to give my skin a break. The key is to be patient! Remember if you use Trisoralen, only take it on the days you will tan. The experts at my tanning salon say that if you can get in 14 tanning sessions within 2 to 3 weeks, with the help of Trisoralen, you should have an appealling bronze tan. Do not try to develop a tan in a week, you will end up burning yourself, you will look and feel !like shit, and you will have to start over. Again, remember to be patient!



How do I get Trisoralen?



Trisoralen is a prescription medicine in the U.S. Your best bet is to go to your own M.D and have him/her write you a prescription. If he/she does not, find another doctor. Trisoralen is very safe when used correctly, there are no side effects. I asked my doctor, and he refused by saying that he didnt know the long term side effects. Needless to say I told him he was an ignorant asshole and should give up his practice. He stated that without doing any research. So I switched doctors and after I assured her, I knew how to use it, she agreed to give me a prescription. Let me tell you , Im extremely pleased with the results. Please try that route first. If you have no luck, try these people.



ICN Pharmacueticals 1-800-556-1937



International Rx Specialty 1-512-303-1265





Also, if you know someone who is taking a trip to Mexico, ask him/her to pick you up some Meladinina.



I have a source who specializes in Mexican supplements, and I will talk that source into adding Meladinina to his product list, if I get favorable response from this newsletter.



More Tricks to Tanning!



The quickest way to tan your skin is to use the sunless tanning creams. These tanning creams have come a long way. The first ones was Johnsons "QT" and "Sudden Tan". When one used these products, the effect was less than desireable. They would turn you orange instead of brown. Today, they have improved greatly. The ones that are recommended, low in cost and can be picked up in your local supermarket are made by Hawaiian Tropic, Estee' Lauder, Clinique, Almay, and Neutrogena. Also check your supplement wholesalers for Jan Tana products. These products do not contain dyes; they have an active ingredient called "dihydroxyacetone", which initiates the melanin in your skin so it becomes more bronze than pink. They work pretty well. The best way to use them is to first shower, then put on rubber or plastic gloves. Then apply it as evenly as you can to all exposed areas of your body. Have a trusted friend, husband/wife, girl/boy friend apply it to the !areas you cant reach. Remember to apply a thin even coat. Keep in mind that areas that have rougher, thicker skin (elbows, knees, heels and especially the palms) will come out darker, giving your secret away. Please use the rubber gloves to protect your palms because normally the palms do not tan. Apply the lotion to the back of the hands at the end. The best sunless tanning lotions, tanning care, moisturizers, and suntan lotion with SPF in my opinion are made by a company called California Tanning products. You can find them at any Tanning salon. They also have a web site on the net, so set your browsers accordingly. They are expensive, but they are the best and can be used with tanning beds.



Myths of Salon Tanning



Frightening and outrageous stories the media sometimes perputuates and even you may have heard about salon tanning.



My friend was tanning every day in a sun bed at a salon. After about a week she started to notice a strange burnt smell, but she didn't have a sunburn. She went to a doctor, and he told her that the tanning bed was beginning to bake her internal organs, creating the smell."



The UV-light from a sun bed is similar to UV light from the sun, and cannot penetrate deeper than the skin to harm internal organs.



"I know someone who caught AIDS (or herpes) from a tanning bed"



The National Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have stated that this is physically impossible. The AIDS virus as well as these other serious diseases do not live outside the body. I think this fear may come from the fact than many people lay nude in sunbeds during their tanning session (in order to eliminate tan lines). However, even if there is profuse sweating, the AIDS virus, or other venereal diseases cannot be passed to the next customer. In fact, UV-light combined with the photoactive drug psoralen, has been used to successfully irradiate the blood of AIDS patients, killing the virus on contact. Cold and flu viruses, however, could be passed from one client to the next via the tanning bed, necessitating disinfection between customers. Tanning salons by law are required to disinfect the acrylic liner in the tanning bed between uses.



Frightening and outrageous stories the media sometimes perputuates and even you may have heard about salon tanning.



"My friend was tanning every day in a sun bed at a salon. After about a week she started to notice a strange burnt smell, but she didn't have a sunburn. She went to a doctor, and he told her that the tanning bed was beginning to bake her internal organs, creating the smell."



The UV-light from a sun bed is similar to UV light from the sun, and cannot penetrate deeper than the skin to harm internal organs.



"I know someone who caught AIDS (or herpes) from a tanning bed"



The National Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have stated that this is physically impossible. The AIDS virus as well as these other serious diseases do not live outside the body. I think this fear may come from the fact than many people lay nude in sunbeds during their tanning session (in order to eliminate tan lines). However, even if there is profuse sweating, the AIDS virus, or other venereal diseases cannot be passed to the next customer. In fact, UV-light combined with the photoactive drug psoralen, has been used to successfully irradiate the blood of AIDS patients, killing the virus on contact. Cold and flu viruses, however, could be passed from one client to the next via the tanning bed, necessitating disinfection between customers. Tanning salons by law are required to disinfect the acrylic liner in the tanning bed between uses.



Helpful Hints on finding a Good Tanning Salon



Find a reputable tanning salon, before you sign a membership, ask for a tour. Ask questions, make sure that the staff is knowledgeable, patient and can recommend the safest and most efficient way to get your desired tan. Make sure that the place is clean, there are no broken beds and the place has convenient hours. Make sure that the salon you choose has different types of tanning beds. Such as a UVB bed, "super tanners", and the newest ones that allow you to stand and has straps above your head that will help you tan the hard to reach places. (under your arms, inside your thighs) Make sure that the salon carries good brands of suntan oils, creams, skin conditioners, etc.



I have found that most salon memberships are around the same price. So too much time price shopping may yield only minimal savings. I got lucky because a salon within walking distance to my house, has sales on memberships and I got a great deal. Most salons sell sessions. The minimum is 10 sessions. They will vary. I recommend that you buy a membership, and buy a set amount of sessions. You will save money in the long run.





Other advantages to Tanning



My favorite time to tan is right after a grueling workout. The heat from the UV lamps will make your tired, sore muscles feel better in no time. In last months newsletter, I had a section about acne and how to get rid of it. Well guess what, tanning your skin, will dry it out and will clear most of the acne up. It has done wonders for me. I had severe acne on my back, shoulders and chest. Now it has almost completely cleared since my tanning regimine began.



So, remember, summer is right around the corner and hopefully you have busted your ass in the gym all winter, so lets start making that physique more pleasing to look at!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VI -- Laws, DEA news, etc.*

Part 1 -FBI asked to probe steroid Web site
NEW YORK - Sid Price will sell you muscle over the Internet.
And, despite what Olympic officials might argue, Price says that extra bulk is perfectly legal."I'm not selling anything Wal-Mart wouldn't sell," the Newport News, Va., businessman said Monday after his latest brush with the Olympic drug police. The U.S. Olympic Committee asked the FBI to investigate the Web site of Price's Power International, which sells banned steroids and offers tips on avoiding detection of performance-enhancing drugs. In a letter to FBI Director Louis Freeh, USOC president Bill Hybl said the site was an example of the increasingly sophisticated methods used by athletes, coaches and trainers to get around doping rules.



"The United States Olympic Committee is committed to ensuring a level playing field for all athletes, and this kind of advertising has the potential to destroy the careers and health of existing and aspiring Olympians alike," Hybl said. A copy of the letter, dated last Friday, was obtained by The Associated Press. The Web site has existed for 2 ½ years. Officials of the International Olympic Committee said they stumbled upon the Internet site, which offers strength builders such as the steroid Androstenedione amid promises of doubling testosterone levels for pennies a dose. The Internet ad says Androstenedione "is perfectly legal for sale as a nutritional supplement," and Hybl acknowledged in his letter that he was uncertain if the Web site violated federal laws. Price said that Androstenedione and other products he sold were "naturally occurring substances" licensed by the Food and Drug Administration as food supplements.

While his own promotional material describes Androstenedione as "a steroid hormone found in all animals (meat) as well as some plant extracts," Price said it was not on the same level as anabolic steroids such as Stanazolal or Nandralone.

"It will enhance your athletic performance to a certain degree, but not like an anabolic steroid would," he said in a telephone interview. "Anabolics are much more powerful."

The IOC last week added Androstenedione to its list of banned performance-enhancers, and the chairman of the committee's medical commission, Prince Alexander de Merode, asked the USOC to do all it could to counteract the ad. Hybl said his committee would comply.
"The USOC ... will use its own Internet Web site to warn our Olympic athletes of the dangers and penalties associated with the use of steroids and other banned substances," he told Freeh.

Hybl, a former Colorado prosecutor, also asked the FBI director "to pursue all avenues to determine if this kind of Internet advertising can, by any legal means," be stopped.

FBI spokesman Bill Carter said he was unaware if Hybl's letter had been received. He also said he was uncertain if the sale of steroids on the Internet was a violation of federal law.

Price said he had not heard from either the IOC or the USOC.

"The only people I've heard from are my customers," he said.

By The Associated Press
Copyright 1997 Associated Press.



Part 2 -The Poop on YOU!
Even with all the potential legal risks, bodybuilders will do just about anything to get their hands on real anabolic steroids. Whether it be finding the best local black market dealer or finding the best foreign mail-order house, they'll do it, no questions asked. Hell, they'll even pay higher for real stuff since it is so hard to come by these days. Put all the "cons" and weigh them against the "pros" and anyone else outside of our subculture would think the risk isnt even worth trying. Bodybuilders greatly disagree. And we all know too well who our "legal" enemy is: Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA). Along with them, you could add the U.S. Postal Service, and the U.S. Customs as well. For anyone who has been "priveledged" (for lack of a better word) to see the inner workings of our governments attitude on the crackdown of anabolic steroid possession, then you know all too well that it has nothing to do with law anymore. Those SOB's are d!amn near reckless. And they don't give a shit. They get off on busting 250lb. bodybuilders. Its an ego trip for them. Never mind all the entrapment techniques, intimidation, and the fact that several agents specifically target and single out certain bodybuilders as a method of payback. Thats a whole other topic.

Every bodybuilder who has broken the law by either buying steroids from a local at the gym or imported them from an offshore source has wondered...."What does the DEA know about me; are they onto me?". Or, " Is this new steroid dealer in Canada really a company disguised as a sting operation?". For our sources, I'm sure they worry even worse than we do. I bet there are a lot of sleepless nights for them.

Well now you have the oppurtunity to get rid of some of those worries and fears. After this article, there well be a form you can make of your own. It is a form that allows YOU, the bodybuilder, the constitutional right to legally find out what the DEA knows about you. Pretty fucking neat, huh?!

Basically, its called the "Freedom of Information and Privacy Acts", 5 USC 552; and what it means is that you can legally request the documents (which detail every little investigational thing they know about you) from a federal agency (such as the DEA)! And they have to release those documents to you, unless you are under current investigation. But, that'll give you a pretty good clue if they send you a letter saying your request has been denied due to a pending investigation. If you are unlucky to get this letter, you can better protect yourself. As the old saying goes, "forewarned is fore-armed. My advice to you would be to fold up your tents and lay low.

Okay, here is what you gotta do. Take the form below, make copies of it. You will want to have extras just in case you need to do this again in the future. Next, you'll want to get the address of the agency you want to get the files from. To get it, call the directory of your state (1-area code-555-1212) and get the address for the state headquarters. You may also want to send one to your local branch office, which are usually located in each town or nearby city. (Note: most small towns or cities will not have a local branch office). After you get all the proper addresses to send it to, fill out all the information on the form. If you want to find out the files on whatever agency had on you at a previous address, be sure to fill in your previous address and mail them a copy as well. The last step is to have the form notarized and signed by a notary, so go to your local courthouse. Make sure you bring a couple of forms of identification, as it is a major felony t!o pretend to be someone else. After you do all of that, make a copy of the notarized and signed form for your records. Once sent off, you should get copies of your records within 2-4 weeks. Be careful and stay safe!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Freedom of Information and Privacy Act Request

To: _______________________________




This letter constitutes my formal request for information pursuant to the provisions of the Freedom of Information and Privacy Acts, 5 USC 552 I am requesting copies of all information maintained by your agency that pertain to myself as described below:



Full Name: ________________________________

Current Address: _______________________________
_______________________________

_______________________________

Social Security No.: _______________________________

Date/Place of Birth: _______________________________

Former Address: _______________________________
_______________________________
_______________________________

Date: ______________ Signature: _______________________________

I,_____________________ a Notary Public in and for the County (city) and state of________________ hereby certify that on the _____day of________ 19___, before me personally appeared______________________________, who is known by me to be the identical person whose name is subscribed to, and who signed and executed the foregoing instrument. In witness thereof, I have hereunto set my hand and official seal the day and year above.

My commission expires:___________________

<N> Signature of Notary:____________________________________







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I got the above from the Dan Duchaine "Dirty Dieting". I thought that this information would be good to share with members of the Underground. One of the things that I really want for all of us is to stay safe while maintaining our denied rights of augmenting our bodies as we see fit. I payed $70.00 for this info, you are getting it free.







Section VII -- Black List: Mail-Order Scams, Companies, and Scumbags!



New Information below:
Please pay close attention to this section. If we work together we can make rip off artists and scammers a thing of the past. If a potential source wants to advertise his wares on our board, he/she will be required to give up their home address, phone number and other pertinent info about themselves. The information that they submit will be verified. This may be a harsh method, and it will drive some source away, but the ones with nothing up their sleeves except to do an honest business will be glad to help us with that info. If these sources turn sour on us, then I will advertise the pertinent info on their whereabouts. I now have 5 sources that will be posting on our board that will help us get gear from time to time. They do not want to be advertised and they wish to do their business in a low key manner. They will offer to help any honest buyer out by giving them the opportunity to do business. In order to get in contact with them, you will have to be referre!d by one of their customers that have a good repoire. So watch each others back. The person that you are gracious enough to help out by answering his/her questions, or giving some free advice maybe the one to turn you on to these reliable sources. So on the UNDERGROUND SUPPLEMENTS board, it might pay off nicely to be nice and watch your fellow bodybuilders back!



So on to the blacklisted sources.

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co., Epaminonda 82, Thiva32200, Greece -- all outgoing mail/packages are flagged by U.S. Customs.

Euro Care Mail order Pharmacy, The Netherlands -- Shutdown due to MM2000 article.

B.Mougios & Co. Pittakou 23, T.K., 54645, Thessalonike, Greece -- Shutdown

Paul Parker / Carlos P.O. Box 83130, San Diego, CA, 92138 -- Busted/DEA gathering information.

IC (formerly SHAL) P.O Box 465, North Jackson, OH 44451 -- Scammer/Sells fakes

"sakido@hotmail.com" Coosa, GA Customers reporting that they never received goods.

"Stone@glasscity.net" Toledo, OH Customers reporting that they never received goods.

"chosto@hotmail.com" Customers reporting that they never received goods.

"dave@glasscity.net" Toledo, OH (could be Stone) Bad reports from customers.

Rejuvenation IMP Customers reporting that they never received goods.

MDT Customers report that source sells counterfeit and fakes

Pharm-Europa Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

R. M. Products Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

Farmlette Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

Winfield Assoc. Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex) Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes.

Swess Pharma Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

NM This source is a scumbag. Counterfeits/fakes/scammer

Spider Labs This source is a scammer



Now a list of the more recent scumbags. The above do not post too much and will be easy to spot. To the newest members of our web site, take a good look at the following scumbags. They advertise on the ANABOLIX and ELITE FITNESS boards. They will not be allowed to advertise on our board.

Rob O - Robert Orlando - "r_orlando@hotmail.com" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF/SCUMBAG!

Bullforce - "roids@usa.net" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF

steroid or F.M.- "steroid@hotmail.com" Resides in Spain. Extremely slow delivery or no delivery! I recently asked for a price list and the guy sent me one. So he still is in business.

Babou - "herefor2@hotmail.com" Out of business--Do not send money!

D.Young - Dewitt Young - Mail troubles to U.S. - Extremely forgetful. However, customers that reside outside the U.S report no problems.

Mr. Musclehead This is the quickest scam I've seen done. This is the source that made trouble for "Hulkster". That trouble is exactly why there will be no advertising of sources on this newsletter. You may hear rumors that "Mr. Musclehead" is actually the "Hulkster". These rumors are not true. The "Hulkster" gave his endorsement to "Mr. Musclehead" and advertised his services. Well, a lot of people hold the Hulkster in high regard and trusted this source that the Hulkster trusted. Thus, a lot of people sent in their money. Needless to say, they never received their goods. This was a huge scam because of the big sum of money that was hustled.

Comptroller - This is the famed "scanner source". This source will send a scanned image of the products he will send you, when he receives your money. However, some customers are claiming rip-off. They are not receiving their paid-for goods. Comptroller isn't answering the allegations. This month, two new fellow Underground members reported being ripped off by the Comptroller. So he is now blacklisted.

Stryder46 - This is the newest asshole. He has ripped off a few of our members. If you get an email from this guy, promptly tell him to get screwed.



GRAY LIST
This is the "Grey List" . This is a list of sources that are having problems. They are not fully blacklisted. So use at your own discretion. These sources have come through for some of their customers.

Mr. Kim (Pharmasia) -- I have had some disturbing reports that customers are not receiving goods that were ordered and paid for from Mr. Kim. Customs could be the culprit. But the disturbing thing is that when the customers questioned Mr. Kim, he won't respond! Stay tuned......


CUSTOMS ARE FLAGGING!!

This list is for sources that are legit but may be having problems with U.S. Customs flagging shipments from them.

Viper -- This is an honorable guy with a good stock list and very fair prices. However I have seen reports that his latest customers are having their products seized by the U.S. Customs. Some customers report that they have received seizure notices. Use this source at your own risk. Viper is aware of the "Hidden Compartment in a book" method and is willing to help in this method of shipping. I don't want any misunderstandings, Viper is legit, the only problem here is the U.S. Customs, and they're stealing your packages!

PowerSupplements -- Again, another honorable source. But lately members of the Underground have reported Customs seizures. Use at your own discretion. They are still endorsed by me.



Section VIII -- Counterfeits/Fake steroids


Part 1 -Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol Blister packs have poor quality print (in Russian) and it has
"Methanadrolone" and "000.5r" printed on it. The colors used for this print is black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets, is printed on a green like colored paper.

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. (Greece) Lot#931104-012 Exp. 991128 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. Lot#292698A 200mg/ml, 2ml vial. The vial is brownish in color with a blue cap.

- Sustanon Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250" The 1cc amp is clear with a bright scoring mark around the neck. The label on the amp has rounded corners. Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95 Exp. Date: Mai 99.

- Pronabol-5 India, the fakes come in a plain foil strip on 10 tabs. The real version comes in a vacuum packed foil strip with purple writing on it. The tabs are marked "P-5"

- Thai D-bol A lot of the Thai D-bol that is being sold is reported being fake. It seems to be coming from the European sources. Viper, a good friend of ours and who is a legit source, reported that his Thai D-bol is fake and is trying to find another source. So if you are looking for the Thai - Dbol, do yourself a favor and order it from a U.S. Source.

- Synasteron 50 I have had a lot of reports from people who have bought the Synasteron (Oxymetholone) from European sources have reported very little gains if any at all. There was a 25mg dose of Synasteron floating around for awhile too. I believe that both of the Synasterons were grossly underdosed and now, most cannot tell the difference between the 25mg and the 50mg pills. The main attraction to Synasteron is the price. I have seen it sell for as little as $60.00 for 100each 50mg tabs! Your best bet is to stay with the higher price Oxymetholones that are going around.



Part 2 - Counterfeits (good stuff)

These are the latest counterfeits floating around. They contain real steroids but sometimes they may be underdosed, or another type of steroid is used instead of the advertised one.

- Parabolan Negma (France) Parabolan Exp. 08/96
- Test. Ethanate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Cypionate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Propionate Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Suspension Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 30cc vial
- HCG Steris Labs (USA)
- Primobolan (Spanish) 100mg/ml contains 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate. The blue spot is smaller, the score mark is very visable, different plastic tray.
(The above information was obtained from the Hulksters newsletter)



Section VIII -- Advertising
This section is now added to the newsletter so that anyone having a service to offer the Underground members can advertise here. The advertising will not be censored. Keep in mind that the choice to answer any ad that you see below is of your own choice and volition.

Vitanet Inc.

When you bring up the UndergroundSupplements board on your Internet, there are a couple of choices. One of them is the supplements choice. This is where Vitanet, Inc. resides. Please check it out. On this selection you will see some popular supplements that bodybuilders such as yourself might use. But if you go to the web page: . You get the whole store on-line. The prices are competitive and Vitanet will match any competitors price on any supplement, guaranteed. Vitanet carries all major brands of vitamins, protein mix, creatine, almost any supplements you can think of. Their brands include, EAS, Weider, TwinLab, Osmo, Champion Nutrition, SportPharma, etc. They have an 800 number that you can call to order. They accept most major credit cards. I use them and for a good reason. Vitanet is the reason why we have the Underground Supplements Message board! As you well know, a web site requires! money and time to setup, keep up and maintain. So, to support the Underground, please give this fantastic company your supplement business.



Vitanet is not a source for any Schedule III drugs or anything to do with steroids. They are strictly a supplement company. Do not call and inquire about steroids or any other drugs!!


----------

